# Best UK Marin dealers for Internet purchase?



## scramer56 (May 2, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a UK Marin dealer for an Internet purchase...I'd like to buy a new 2007 Attack Trail but I'm concerned about buying, sight unseen. Thanks!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

IIRC, Marin didn't allow internet sales on their bikes (although this usually applies to their US dealers mostly)...but I guess the store can always take a sale over the phone anyhow


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

Try Edinburgh Bicycle Cooperative.


----------

